

AndroMeta: software platform for technical and scientific computing - bporterfield
http://dextk.org/AndroMeta/Home.html

======
bporterfield
This framework was developed by my friend's brother, and was released this
evening. He's been working on it for over a year and quit his job to focus on
it. I think he is the single developer on the project - looks like quite an
undertaking! I've not tried it out myself as he's kept it pretty close, but
I'm glad to see it's now available.

